# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  من أحكام النقض المصري في : شركات توظيف الأموال

## عمر يوسف

*شركات توظيف الأموال**إن انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية فى جريمة الامتناع عن رد الأموال المستحقة إلى أصحابها إذا بادر المتهم برد المبالغ أثناء التحقيق، وللمحكمة إعفاء الجاني من العقوبة إذا حصل الرد قبل صدور حكم نهائي فى الدعوى طبقاً لنص المادة (21) من القانون 146 لسنة 1988، وتوجيه الدعوى للاكتتاب العام أو لجمع الأموال بالمخالفة للفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى للقانون 146 لسنة 1988 توجب العقاب.*

*فالقاعدة:*
*أنه لما كانت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 146لسنة 1988 فى شأن الشركات العاملة فى مجال تلقى الأموال لاستثمارها قد حظرت على غير الشركات المقيدة فى السجل المعد لذلك بهيئة سوق المال أن تتلقى أموالاً من الجمهور بأي عملة أو أية وسيلة وتحت أي مسمى لتوظيفها أو استثمارها أو المشاركة بها ساء أكان هذا الغرض صريحاً أو مستتراً، كما حظرت على غير هذه الشركات توجيه دعوى للجمهور بأية وسيلة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة للاكتتاب العام أو لجمع هذه الأموال لتوظيفها أو استثمارها فى المشاركة بها، ونصت المادة (21) من هذا القانون على أنه "كل من تلقى أموالاً على خلاف أحكام هذا القانون أو امتنع عن رد المبالغ المستحقة لأصحابها كلها أو بعضها يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تزيد عن مثلى ما تلقاه من أموال أو ما هو مستحق منها ويحكم على الجاني برد الأموال المستحقة إلى أصحابها. وتنقضي الدعوى الجنائية إذا بادر المتهم برد المبالغ المستحقة لأصحابها أثناء التحقيق وللمحكمة إعفاء الجاني من العقوبة إذا حصل الرد قبل صدور حكم نهائي فى الدعوى"  ونصت المادة سالفة الذكر فى فقرتها الأخيرة على معاقبة توجيه الدعوى للاكتتاب العام أو لجمع هذه الأموال بالمخالفة لما نصت عليه الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى من القانون ذاته بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تزيد عن مائة ألف جنيه.*

*(الطعن رقم 39640 لسنة 73ق – جلسة 18/4/2004)*

----------

